# AW Nostalgia Funny Cars / Pro Stock



## travis1960

I recently had some e-mail correspondence with Doug Ridge from Auto World and I asked him this: 

_"Has AW ever thought of doing a retro Funny Car or Pro Stock series in HO scale? You have the licensing for the Blue Max, so that is a start. It would be cool to see '70s Funny Cars and Pro Stocks in HO scale."_

And this was his reply:

_"Yes we are doing these. We will have a complete drag set out hopefully by December and individual cars will be available around June 2013."_

I sure hope this comes to fruition. I can't wait! 

:dude:


----------



## TGM2054

JUNE??????? Oh well I'm just glad to see some new stuff. Hopefully.
A gasser wars set would be cool too. 
You might take a look at Nitroslots.com. Those guys do some really nice nostalgia funny cars and pro stocks. They're not all historically correct but they're really nice. Their next proxy race is nostalgia funny cars and gassers.


----------



## Seventy7

That would be really cool, I'd love to have a Swamp Rat!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Don Garlits...*



Seventy7 said:


> That would be really cool, I'd love to have a Swamp Rat!


 Well.... Big Daddy Don Garlits goes waaay back, but the only Funny Car he had was an early 60's Dodge Dart Convertible- that was really just a Exhibition car, and he did have alot of front engined rails before he pioneered the rear engine dragster, but I don't think AW would ever build the Dart F/C or the Front engined rails, but they might make one of his rear engined AA/FD using the Dragsters they already have in production.


----------



## dlw

Aren't these under the upcoming Legends series coming soon?

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends


----------



## travis1960

dlw said:


> Aren't these under the upcoming Legends series coming soon?


It sure looks like it! :woohoo:

Legends Slot Cars


:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends/die-cast/
These are the die cast versions. If you click the slot car tab, it says they're coming soon, but no teaser pix yet.


----------



## roadrner

TGM2054 said:


> JUNE???????


 The joke back in the day with JL or AW as they are known now regarding delivery date was to add 90 days at least to their date. For their early manufactured slotcars, delivery dates were always a little later than announced. The good thing, they did come through eventually. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Funny thing, I was just lookin at the AW Legends F/C's in the diecast section, and I was a Drag Racing Fan in that era, but I don't remember Don Garlits '71 Charger FC ? Was it very successful ?


----------



## travis1960

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Funny thing, I was just lookin at the AW Legends F/C's in the diecast section, and I was a Drag Racing Fan in that era, but I don't remember Don Garlits '71 Charger FC ? Was it very successful ?


Click here, then scroll down for the story.


:dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*I see says the Blind man*

Ahhhhhh....THAT'S Why I never saw, or even heard of that car back in the Day ! Thanks for the link :thumbsup:


travis1960 said:


> Click here, then scroll down for the story.
> 
> 
> :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that's a dangerous link!!! It could cost me a whole day just lookin' at the pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, that's a dangerous link!!! It could cost me a whole day just lookin' at the pix! :thumbsup:


Ive seen this GREAT site before, and YES, lost several hours of several days on it.

Great info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow I will applaud AW for these. I support them all the way, and will continue to. :thumbsup: Really cool direction to go. :dude:

Gassers, funny cars, awsome.


----------



## dlw

Here's a link to a sneak peek of the Blue Max vs Jungle Jim drag set, which is due in December:

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends/slot-cars/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Hmmm.... The Red J.J. Camaro*

I see they chose the lesser known RED colored Camaro- Jungle Jim car, instead of his more widely seen Blue colored cars. Personally, I loved his (Blue)Chevy Nova F/C's better than his Camaro's...although I did buy the Revell 1/25 Scale Camaro F/C model kit, when it first hit the hobby shop shelves in the early 1970's. Man... I used to drool over Jungle Pam Hardy, when I used to see her staging Jim at the line, and also in the pits, where I always used to hang when he was running at Englishtown Raceway Park back in the 70's when I was teenager. 



dlw said:


> Here's a link to a sneak peek of the Blue Max vs Jungle Jim drag set, which is due in December:
> 
> http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends/slot-cars/


----------



## aurora1

Saw the 1/18th diecast Blue Max at the local hobby store. The chassis is diecast but the body was plastic. Very disappointed for $80. But I will buy the slots.


----------



## travis1960

It appears the Funny Cars are still gonna have the same low profile "rubberband" tires on the rear. They just don't look right. I wonder why they can't use the same tires that are used on the Top Fuel cars?










:dude:


----------



## alpink

we can upgrade them ourselves. many are going to narrow wheels/tires and lower the bodies anyway. the kids won't know the difference and enjoy the hell out of them too. the adults that buy them for sentimental reasons, that aren't real slot tards, will not know the difference. it is all good.


----------



## travis1960

alpink said:


> we can upgrade them ourselves. many are going to narrow wheels/tires and lower the bodies anyway. the kids won't know the difference and enjoy the hell out of them too. the adults that buy them for sentimental reasons, that aren't real slot tards, will not know the difference. it is all good.


Why not make them right to begin with.


----------



## alpink

did you want an argument?
have you paid?
I cannot argue if you haven't paid!


----------



## travis1960

alpink said:


> did you want an argument?
> have you paid?
> I cannot argue if you haven't paid!


I'm so old I actually get that. LOL! 











:dude:


----------



## shocker36

I really have a feeling AW is who put the Meade Brothers out of casting and decals
Just my 2 cents


----------



## shocker36

Id buy that drag setup though


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow I gotta have one!!!

I'm in :freak:


----------



## alpink

shocker36 said:


> I really have a feeling AW is who put the Meade Brothers out of casting and decals
> Just my 2 cents


does it really matter who?
if I am going to create exact objects that have trademark and/or copyright protections and I don't seek and pay for licensing rights I should expect to be brought up on charges. 

there is a gang of drug dealers in Phi PA that are selling heroin in bags that have the complete, properly spelled name of a current basketball player who has licensing agreements with big time corporations to use his name on their products. along with getting busted by cops, the drug dealers are also being sued by said basketball players managers of his handling company.

that is business in our time.

I really like the Meade Brothers stuff and wish I had bought more when it was available. I didn't so that loss is mine. I wish they hadn't been busted. I am glad they settled out of court. it has been a lesson for me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

travis1960 said:


> :dude:


THAT............... is just too freakin cool. :dude::dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Love it!! Gotta have it!! Thank you AW.


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I were to venture a guess, they chose red for the Jungle Jim so they didn't have a 2 blue car set. That Camaro looks better than the T Jet version. I wish they would have spent a little more on tooling and gave the T Jet Camaro it's front bumper(s).


----------



## TGM2054

To me the Camaro look good for a Camaro,not for a funny car. It looks to me like the A pillar should be moved back and the top of the windshield moved down.The Mustang on the other hand looks great.
I'm suprised to see that one of them wasn't the Grand Am done up in the Mickey Thompson paint scheme.
It'll be interesting to see what they come out with.


----------



## alpink

if you are signed up for emails from Auto World they do some research via email requests for surveys. I don't know how much weight the survey results have in selecting products, but if I don't participate, then my opinion is not considered. mostly the surveys are about their website(ease of use, etc), satisfaction with service but sometimes it is about product development. if only a few people are responding to the surveys and their preference is something other than what WE really want to see, then that is the only "answer" management has to go by. I am certainly NOT saying that those are the only reasons Auto World selects the themes of their product lines, but there may be some influence from those results.


----------



## hefer

Not Bad...Not Bad At All.


----------



## sethndaddy

hefer said:


> Not Bad...Not Bad At All.


I hope thats the same aurora body Cuda. now the Camaro? looks like an oversized tcr car. hopefully not.


----------



## plymouth71

sethndaddy said:


> I hope thats the same aurora body Cuda. now the Camaro? looks like an oversized tcr car. hopefully not.



The Blue Max was a Mustang...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm very glad to see them using the big 4 gear wheels in Chrome!!!!!

We need more of these rims out there.


----------



## travis1960

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm very glad to see them using the big 4 gear wheels in Chrome!!!!!
> 
> We need more of these rims out there.


The rims need to be smaller and the tires bigger. Funny Cars don't have low profile tires, they have thick sidewalls. This tire/wheel combination just looks wrong. They got the look right on the Top Fuel cars, why not on the Funny Car's? I don't get it. 

:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

travis1960 said:


> The rims need to be smaller and the tires bigger. Funny Cars don't have low profile tires, they have thick sidewalls. This tire/wheel combination just looks wrong. They got the look right on the Top Fuel cars, why not on the Funny Car's? I don't get it.
> 
> :dude:


I'm perfectly ok with it. Ill pull those shiny shoes off and put the right ones on it and use the boots for a custim car. 

Can't expect em to get everything right on I guess. I'm just glad they keep putting out new stuff.


----------



## Piz

I just hope they sell the cars seperatly I love my AW drag strip but def dont need another one !


----------



## torredcuda

plymouth71 said:


> The Blue Max was a Mustang...


Jungle Jim car a Vega or Camaro?
Neither is a Mopar but that set is the only thing on my Christmas list!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

Vega-


----------



## torredcuda




----------



## TGM2054

Jungle had Nova's, Camaro's, Vega's, and Monza's.


----------



## alpink

where is Jungle Pam?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> where is Jungle Pam?



Good question. 

Come on guys. Who's got her pic??


----------



## Shadowracer

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Good question.
> 
> Come on guys. Who's got her pic??


 go HERE and scroll almost to the bottom of the page. 

These guys used to post here, not sure what ever happened to them.


----------



## ParkRNDL

dlw said:


> Here's a link to a sneak peek of the Blue Max vs Jungle Jim drag set, which is due in December:
> 
> http://www.autoworldhobby.com/legends/slot-cars/


Wow. Very cool. I am normally NOT a fan of funny cars and dragsters, but those look awesome. I'd buy a pair.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

ParkRNDL said:


> Wow. Very cool. I am normally NOT a fan of funny cars and dragsters, but those look awesome. I'd buy a pair.
> 
> --rick


Hahahahahaha a Pair huh Rick lmfao!!!!


----------



## 440s-4ever

The jungle jim car is a 70-73 camaro judging by the rear window


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Jungle Pam*



alpink said:


> where is Jungle Pam?


 Here's some Vintage Pix of the real Jungle Pam Hardy.....












































ok, this one ISN'T a real pic 

PS- that Auto World- Jungle Jim Funny Car, is a Camaro- Not a Vega !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Here's a pic I snagged and cropped that was posted from AFXtoo...showing the two F/C's in question.
And for those that know Cars, you can clearly see by the window profile, and the Jungle Jim Car is a Camaro- Not a Vega !


----------



## tazman052186

Yes it is a camaro. Talking to the guys at the autoworld store its all new tooling. There will be more coming. Cant say for sure what all will be but there is alot coming out for next year.


----------



## Don66GTO

*AW picture*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Here's a pic I snagged and cropped that was posted from AFXtoo...showing the two F/C's in question.
> And for those that know Cars, you can clearly see by the window profile, and the Jungle Jim Car is a Camaro- Not a Vega !


Did you have any other pictures of new AW products?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## slotcarman12078

Click all of AFXtoo's links!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

As posted elsewhere by AFXtoo...
Coming attractions from AutoWorld:

http://i.minus.com/iJQ5S8nP5q1hB.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i56qtvNxyF776.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibmRmdGKhhmeZw.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ib0M7EkmgwzBrn.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibtmeLOG9zpjaI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ikwf9Ci2aSYya.jpg
http://i.minus.com/isIOPgZkPBjsi.jpg

The NHRA cars that AutoWorld is producing, both vintage and contemporary, and in quantity are simply stunning. I don't have a drag track but I will find a place in my collection for these cars.



Don66GTO said:


> Did you have any other pictures of new AW products?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


----------



## ParkRNDL

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hahahahahaha a Pair huh Rick lmfao!!!!


Bwaaaa hahaha I was NOT paying attention.... responding to a post on page one, had no idea it would show up immediately following the reference to Jungle Pam. Trying to come up with a good joke that uses the word "rack"....

aaaaaand I got nothin. Oh well. 

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

Can't wait to see that Jungle Jim car on the Rack at Hobby Obby!


----------



## torredcuda

Looks to be way out of proportion to be a Camaro funny car???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Camaro Body*



torredcuda said:


> Looks to be way out of proportion to be a Camaro funny car???


Yeah, that Jungle Jim Camaro body looks to be in stock proportions, especially the Windshield angle, which is something that doesn't look quite right on a Funny Car Body- even it was from the mid 1970's. I wonder if they(AW) designed the body for two uses, one as a Funny Car, and another as a regular Camaro body for the 4 Gear chassis ? I will admit tho, that the Blue Max -Mustang, does look like it should for a period Funny Car.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

But then again, I just found these pix of J.J.'s RED Camaro F/C
Soooo....maybe it is in the right proportions ?




































Above pix from THIS SITE


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ....I wonder if they(AW) designed the body for two uses, one as a Funny Car, and another as a regular Camaro body for the 4 Gear chassis ?.....


Good point. I wonder if it will be paired up with the 70 Boss Mustang,
and the 70 Cuda that they already have? Could there be a 4gear Javelin
in the works? Maybe Rick's dream track will come true???


----------



## tomhocars

Don66GTO said:


> Did you have any other pictures of new AW products?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


Look at the card in the back ground,They are going to make Connie Kalitta's Bounty Hunters Mustang also.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

tomhocars said:


> Look at the card in the back ground,They are going to make Connie Kalitta's Bounty Hunters Mustang also.


 Tom, do you mean the card that has a SRP of $94.99 ? Ummm.... i think that card is for some 1/18th scale Diecast car ?


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> Good point. I wonder if it will be paired up with the 70 Boss Mustang,
> and the 70 Cuda that they already have? Could there be a 4gear Javelin
> in the works? Maybe Rick's dream track will come true???


augh. Not to sound ungrateful, but if they did the bodies of the '70 Trans Am greats and wasted them on the 4-gear chassis, I would cry. Maybe they're good for drag racing and die cast conversions, but I just prefer the standard MT/XT chassis by far...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I couldn't agree more. In fact, my favorite drag racing chassis is the non-mag AFX chassis.
The Tyco equivalent would be the Curve Hugger.

Those AW prostocks and funny cars sure look good though.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Update Pix.....


















Doesn't the AW JJ Camaro look "off" compared to the 1:1 version


----------



## slotcardan

i bought one set today, dame you for making me spend money


----------



## Bill Hall

Uhhhhhhh..... yeah Ralph. Unbelievable

For as slick as that 'Stang turned out, the back line of that Camaro roof is inexplicably fubar. They'd a been better off modifying the Z-28 mold that they already had.


----------



## Marty

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Update Pix.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the AW JJ Camaro look "off" compared to the 1:1 version


 
The wheelbase is way too short. It looks more like a stock Camaro instead of a strectched F/C.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## torredcuda

ParkRNDL said:


> augh. Not to sound ungrateful, but if they did the bodies of the '70 Trans Am greats and wasted them on the 4-gear chassis, I would cry. Maybe they're good for drag racing and die cast conversions, but I just prefer the standard MT/XT chassis by far...
> 
> --rick


Ya, I think the 4 gear works for a long wheelbase Funny Car but otherwise I like the standard AFX chassis.


----------



## torredcuda

Bill Hall said:


> Uhhhhhhh..... yeah Ralph. Unbelievable
> 
> For as slick as that 'Stang turned out, the back line of that Camaro roof is inexplicably fubar. They'd a been better off modifying the Z-28 mold that they already had.


What the heck happened there???


----------



## Bill Hall

*Can you say...*



Marty said:


> The wheelbase is way too short. It looks more like a stock Camaro instead of a strectched F/C.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


"VEGA"!

For what ever reason they chose not to copy the divorced axle set-up in the originals. Too bad. I really think they took a huge step forward on the paint and decals. Not only are they representational, they really pop.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Vega ! Shoulda been....*

Yeah Bill, they shoulda went with a Vega body instead, as JJ actually ran THOSE after the Camaro bodies(altho my faves were his Novas). All I can say is, I'm very disappointed in the Camaro's proportions.... although the Mustang looks Great ! 
PS- altho I realize WHY they didn't do the Vega, because that was sponsored by Revel I believe, which would open up a whole 'nuther can or worms...



Bill Hall said:


> "VEGA"!
> 
> For what ever reason they chose not to copy the divorced axle set-up in the originals. Too bad. I really think they took a huge step forward on the paint and decals. Not only are they representational, they really pop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What's really odd about this pair is they got the Stang right and shorted the nose on the Camaro. I also see that wonky swoop on the trunk of the Camaro, but the hood was the bigger oopsy!


----------



## kiwidave

Why is it everything AW does gets bashed to bits on this forum?


----------



## alpink

kiwi, it is human nature, some folks just speak their mind.
I have heard a saying "if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing"
my aunt, however always said "if you nothing nice to say, come sit by me"
so, different strokes for different folks.
how YOU doin?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea man, go easy.

I like em and applaud AW for still coming out with new stuff.

And i'm sooooo happy they went with the chrome wheels. Originally when I PM'ed the AW guy here on HT, it was " we won't be selling the 4 gear with chrome wheels on anything except the I wheels. Def not an an accessory." so this is a step in the right direction if ya ask me.


----------



## travis1960

I have more of a problem with the "bling bling" rubberband tires on the rear. 
They got the tires right on the Top Fuel cars, why not on the Funny Cars?

:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Were just talking about what we like and what dont like about the cars and it should be OK to agree to disagree. To turn a blind eye to OBVIOUS shortcomings or possible corrections turns a fruitful discussion into just another AW press release.

Pretty soon the emperor will have no clothes and your grandkids will think a Vega is a Camaro.


----------



## Omega

Shortcomings or not, I still like the cars and as soon as I can find them with out having to get the track I will.

Dave


----------



## torredcuda

It`s not bashing but criticism and hopefully AW will hear and work on making them better.I`ll probably still buy both cars but They really could`ve done better with the Camaro,that`s all!We did all give them props on the set and the Mustang.


----------



## TGM2054

While the Camaro's porportions are off, the Mustang is fantastic! The graphics are great on both cars. Hopefully they'll be more paint schemes and maybe a Charger F/C, since A/W makes a diecast of it too.
Personally I hope A/W continues on with the Legends of the Quarter Mile series. A Vega would be nice, but then a Monza and a Mustang II would be really cool also.


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Are the cars "Set Only" I don't see them listed on the AW page, annoying since I already have more track than I can use as it is not really looking to buy another set, I do think the cars are pretty cool though.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Got mine today.

Let me say, I love the cars. They look great and not only did they use the chrome wheels, but they have cool little wheelie bars and Good Year Eagle white letter tires.

I like em. The Mustang is longer like it should be but the camaro is not as long. Short wheel base is set on the front axle.

But I think they did an awsome job, details, and decals are great.


----------



## kiwidave

I think this set is still one of the best products AW has released to date. Even if the Funny car looks, well, a bit funny!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sorry if I was perceived as being harsh, Dave. The Camaro is still sharp looking, and overall this is a really cool set! I just think it's a bit strange that they'd hit the Mustang so perfect and shortchange the Camaro. I could understand it if they rehashed the old Camaro body molds, but this is all new tooling. Hopefully, these cars and other new ones will be available individually rather than having to buy the set to get them. 

P.S. Hooray for the sponsors who allowed these cars to be produced so accurately!! One major league positive is the tampo printing kicks @$$!!!


----------



## tomhocars

*Grumpy's Toy*

I'll bet JJ's camaro could be a preview of the body for Bil Jenkins ProStock Camaro.Maybe I'm dreaming.


----------



## blue55conv

*Other Legends*

I figure they will do the Bounty Hunter and LA Hooker Mustang funny cars, since they are doing them in other scales and already have the tooling. The Camaro is a different story. It is unique to slots so far. They could do a blue Jungle Jim. Bruce Larson (USA-1) and Dick Harrell also ran the Camaro. All of these guys are legends.

I wonder if they will do top fuel legends as well. I hope so. The Matco tools set has a Don Garlits dragster. How about Shirley Muldowney, Connie Kalitta, Joe Amato, and Eddie Hill? The nice thing about the dragsters is the tooling works for all of them. If you wanted to do a little tooling, how about Don Garlits Swamp Rat with the teardrop front end and enclosed cockpit?

Mike Cook


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Mike, your half right lol, I got in the mail a poster of the Blue Max which is made and also on this poster is the 71 Hawaiian Charger and the 71 L.A. Hooker so they are planning on a whole run of these babies!!!!

WooPee!!!!


----------



## torredcuda

Hawaiian Charger :woohoo:


----------



## blue55conv

*Release notices*

I got a set of 3 stickers from AW that show Blue Max, Hawaiian, and LA Hooker funny cars. However, they don't say which scale. I have seen release notices for these cars in 1/18. I have not seen any more notices for slots beyond the Legends set that was just released. Do you think they will do the same cars in 1/18, 1/24, and slots? So far the notices indicate some differences. I wish AW would weigh in here.

It is snowing in Dallas. Merry Christmas everyone.

Mike Cook


----------



## tomhocars

*NHRA sets*

All the drag cars are my favorite cars from AW.I just hope they will sell the cars by thenselves,I'm tired of buying sets to get the cars.
Tom


----------

